# Greenskins?



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

how was it? who won? any stories?


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Blake -

pj, jones, lyle and I shot the piss outta 'em both mornings. suprisingly not many canadas though. saturdays shoot was good enough for second place; too bad cause we were hoping for a repeat. tyler and his crew were just unstoppable this year with no hens. great tourney chris, good times had by all.

too bad for all yall that didnt make it. you missed out.

stories anyone...?

-Phil

------------------


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Phil if was a GREAT time!!!! I just cant wait until next year!!!
We should have had about 8 snows if i was in my blind and not retreiving duck. There was nothing better then to see 4 snow hit the ground that my team mates shot. That was worth the whole trip!! I cant get enough of snow goose hunting.
Phil you guys still game in 2 weeks to hunt together???


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

well? this year?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

And the winner is...GF GREENHEADS! 
Team Members...Jamie Sperley, Matt Ahmann, Brian C. & Rick Acker

First time in the tourney and had a blast!


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2003)

HELL YEAH!!! Great job man! Glad to see someone new put these "pro's" to shame!!!

just playin guys :beer:

What the hell happened GB3?!?!? You had to of been huntin' hard and looking studly with that pube-stache chin beard :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Serious or professional are two words I would not use to describe this bunch.

The new rule is that everyone should have to drink as much as us that weekend. Only to level the playing field of course. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

PUBE-STACHE CHIN BEARD :lol: :lol: HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: CHop it off down there and paste in on up here!!! :lol:


----------

